# Prilosec cures my IBS symptoms. Why?



## Russ1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've had IBS for a couple of years now, predominantly IBS-C with poorly formed stool and lots of gas/bloating, especially at night. In the last 6 months, I've developed nighttime GERD, and so I finally went to a doctor who put me on Prilosec 20mg once a day. I've been taking it for about a week now, and my IBS symptoms have almost completely stopped. My stool looks completely normal, and the gas/bloating is 80-90% gone.

My question is, why would this happen? I can't find much information online about Prilosec helping IBS, so I'm wondering if there is some other underlying cause. Does anyone have any experience with this? I would really appreciate any ideas you might have.

Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Other than some people have reported they seem to get diarrhea from prilosec, so it could be the side effect is benefiting you (balancing you out).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes--Kathleen's right. i have slow transit constipation and pfd and also GERD.

fortunately i am able to control the GERD with a strict diet but when i have to i take prilosec and yes, thankfully, it does seem to give me a bit of diarrhea, at least for the first few days...









some of the PPI's have D as a side effect, some have constipation. that's why i chose prilosec. didn't want to make my constipation worse.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Which ones are known to constipate? I might want to give them a try.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i don't have a list or anything and can't remember off the top of my foggy little brain...it was several years ago when i looked it all up. i just looked up each individual med on line--drugs.com etc--to see that the side effects were.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, Prilosec, aka Omeprazole, is a PPI taken to inhibit the production of stomach acid. [HCI]

I have also had a massive reduction in IBS-D symptoms since starting taking this drug a few years ago for severe GERD.

There are several reasons that this could happen, or in combination.

1, a co-incidence - you would have got better anyway.

2, a beneficial side-effect, as mentioned above.

3, altered chemistry and/or process of digestion.

4, likely to be others.

Re, number 3, there could be one effect, or a number of interactions that are leading to the reduction in symptoms.

One of my theories in my case, is to do with a reduction of the production of the Bi-carbonate [alkaline] mucus lining the intestine.

This happens either as a reaction to less acidic gut contents, or because PPI medicines are known to be generally anti-secretory. [Dry Skin is a common side effect]

Another idea is that the lower acidic stomach contents leads to a reduction in bile production, meaning that there is less requirement for the lower end of the small intestine to re-absorb bile and less chance of excess bile causing problems in the colon. Bile re-absorbtion occurs in the terminal ileum. If this bile recycling is inefficient or malfunctioning in some way there can be many problems in the colon.

Just a few thoughts from a mainly ex-ibser.

All the best


----------



## Russ1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies! I wonder if it's just caused by the D side effect of the Prilosec, because it's not just that I'm going more regularly. My stool is now much more normal -- it's totally solid like it used to be many years ago.

Mr 100, the bile idea is interesting. I wonder if the bile/acid is somehow causing my symptoms... Well, I guess I'll give it a couple more weeks and see if this keeps up (and I hope it does!!







)


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Russ, interesting that we are both reporting improvements in symptoms from the same drug, yet we had seemingly opposing types if IBS. You C-type, me D-type.

I wonder if there are any other readers out there who have had improvement in IBS symptoms after being prescribed Omeprazole?

If so, you could you register and add a comment?

Cheers


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I have gerd and hate taking pills. I take nexium as needed and i think that has messed me up so now trying to take daily. Gerd for me causes lots of gas and bloat in my stomach and then i end up with gas bloat slow sluggish bowels. I dont know if one causes the other but going to try nexium daily and see. I thought nexium was omeprazole?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Ih nexium is esomeprazole. I wonder if i should try prolosec.


----------



## Sand Shirley (May 1, 2016)

It works for me too. No problems as long as I take Prilosec. Problems flare up when I try to wean off. So I get back on it. Really do not like the long term use of it because of side effects .


----------



## thebalconyfool (Jun 1, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but I had to reply and say me too! It's the only thing that relieved my symptoms. I took it for 3 months and all symptoms went away. I went off it because it's not good to stay on it long term and all my symptoms returned. So frustrating.


----------



## auntie232 (10 mo ago)

I am now discovering this forum. I am taking prilosec 40mg and it has helped with my ibs/d


----------

